# Help shed some light on my Giant Cadex.



## AUJWE (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, I have a Giant Cadex CFM-3 that I bought from a relative of mine about 4 years ago. He had owned the bike since new and had only put about 10 miles on it pretty much only riding it to his mailbox and around his property. I have only put 25 miles on it since I have owned it. So, it has at the most 40 miles on it I would guess. The bike was garage kept by him and I have kept it inside my house. Everything on the bike is origional(except for the rear brake pads which I replaced b/c they had turned hard) and is in excellent shape. Any marks the bike has on it are basically from me transporting or storing the bike. Please help me by answering the questions that I have about the bike. Here is a teaser picture and you can follow the link to see more detailed pictures.








WebShots album

Here are the stats that I can gather from looking over the bike:

Frame: Giant Cadex CFM-3; Carbon & Kevlar; Carbon-Fiber-Mountain
Fork: Giant CRMO Butted
Brakes: Shimano SLR
Shifters: Shimano Deore DX
Crankset: Shimano SG C-46 & Shimano Exage LX 500 on the pedal leg.?
Handlebar: Giant I guess.
Grips: Tioga
Front & Rear Derailleurs: Shimano Deore LX
Seat: SARAE? 
Seatpost: SARAE?
Wheels: ARAYA
Front Hub: Shimano Exage sealed mech. H8-RM50
Rear Hub: Shimano Exage sealed mech. FH-HG50
Tires: Tioga Mud Dawg 26x1.95 (Mitsubishi)
Stem: Giant I guess.
Headset: Tioga Avenger ST

I have a few questions. What year was this bike sold? How much did it retail for? Was it considered a high end bike? About how much does it weigh? I don't have any scales to get that number with.

I am considering selling the bike because I never ride it. How much would this bike be worth if I did decide to sell it? It is in excellent condition. There are no dents, marks, cracks, or anything wrong with the frame. It is solid and noise free. All the components are in great shape. The rear brakes need adjustment and that's all. (Something that could be done in a matter of minutes but I don't ride it and therefore haven't done it). I have seen aluminum Cadex bikes go on eBay for over $100-150. I would consider this bike to be a higher end model than an aluminum version. The carbon and kevlar on the bike is really impressive and nice. I don't know the exact frame size but I am 5'11" and it fits me just fine. So, I'm thinking maybe 17".?.

Thanks for the help. My e-mail address is [email protected] if anyone wants to contact me with info.

Joey


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

1992. Don't remember. Mid range. Don't remember what giant claimed and they all lied back then anyways.


----------



## AUJWE (Jun 15, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> 1992. Don't remember. Mid range. Don't remember what giant claimed and they all lied back then anyways.


Ok.....that helps a little.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

AUJWE said:


> I have a few questions. What year was this bike sold? How much did it retail for? Was it considered a high end bike? About how much does it weigh? I don't have any scales to get that number with.
> 
> I
> Thanks for the help. My e-mail address is [email protected] if anyone wants to contact me with info.
> ...


IMO, the best angle you can take with that bike is the frame and fork. It would make for a very cool single speed. The parts (for the most part) are not in the least bit desirable. I'd say that bike sniffs somewhere in the 27lb. range. If you've got a local bike shop, take it there and they will have a scale.
If you're looking to sell it, you won't quit your day job on what you get for it. $200-$300 is my best guess because it's in such nice shape. But keep in mind that it is/was a mass produced entry level corporate bike company product.
It was probably a $499-$699 jobbie off the show room floor.

Keep an eye on eBay or craigslist...if one pops up, you'll get an idea what it's street value is.


----------



## AUJWE (Jun 15, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> IMO, the best angle you can take with that bike is the frame and fork. It would make for a very cool single speed. The parts (for the most part) are not in the least bit desirable. I'd say that bike sniffs somewhere in the 27lb. range. If you've got a local bike shop, take it there and they will have a scale.
> If you're looking to sell it, you won't quit your day job on what you get for it. $200-$300 is my best guess because it's in such nice shape. But keep in mind that it is/was a mass produced entry level corporate bike company product.
> It was probably a $499-$699 jobbie off the show room floor.
> 
> Keep an eye on eBay or craigslist...if one pops up, you'll get an idea what it's street value is.


First of all thanks for the response.

I've been watching eBay for some time now and all I ever see on there is aluminum Cadex bikes. I would cut a flip if I could get $300 for the bike. I only paid 1/4 of that when I bought it from my uncle. So, putting it on eBay with a $200 reserve wouldn't be unreasonable to you? I figured the frame would at least be worth something decent.

I am thinking about getting into the sport more seriously on a recreational level. I am looking at higher end Trek hardtails and I am considering selling my Cadex to put toward that fund.(College student) I've looked into putting a suspension fork on it but that would run me $150 or more since it is threaded. I would either have to go with an old/used threaded fork or upgrade to threadless with new hardware. I think it would be better to sell it and put the $$$ toward a new bike.

How much does shipping a bike run? Roughly.

Thanks for all the info.

Joey


----------



## kingkahuna (May 25, 2004)

I bought one of those new when I was in college. the sarae parts are actually 'sakae'. 
Not a bad bike, I paid 599 for it, IIRC, and my only gripe was the over/under dx shifters. rode it for a while, and sold it. you should get @ 2-300 bucks, since it's in nice shape...you might consider keeping it as a commuter, esp. since you only paid 125 for it-to get a commuter for 125 is a pretty good deal, and keep some slick tires on it, and get your $ worth out of it by saving wear and tear on your nice new bike, which will take you a bit longer to get, but last longer. 
just my 2c


----------



## AUJWE (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks for the information and the correction on the parts. I actually only paid $75 for the bike 4 years ago. I don't have a need for a commuter and won't any time in the future. I don't live anywhere where I can ride a bike to where I go to school, work, or anything like that. When I graduate I still won't have a need for a commuter bike. The cheap part of me says keep it but the part of me wanting a new bike says sell it. 

How much of a hassle is it to ship a bike?


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

FedEx ground will be the cheapest & best way to ship. 
It will need to be partially disassembled and packed very well (lots of foam/bubble wrap, since everything will be rubbing against eachother during shipping and it will be thrown around a bit). 
Ask your local bike shop how much it would be, might be worth your time. They usually charge ~$50 to pack & ship a bike.

For DIY shipping, get a bike box from a local bike shop (usually free, since they're throwing those things out/recycling 'em regularly). Also get the spacer things that fit into the wheel dropouts- front & rear (they should have these laying around too). 
Figure ~35lbs and box dimensions will be something like 4'x2.5'x1' (again, call the LBS, since I don't remember the dimensions). 
You'll need to take the wheels, pedals & handbar off and flip the stem around to fit it into a box... depending on the box, you should be able to sandwhich the frame between the wheels... again with lots of protection, especially since carbon fiber doesn't take to scratching well, one serious gouge could be compromise the frame integrity.

Last time I shipped a frame (just the frame, a yr ago) it was just over $20 fedex ground.

If I were you, I'd keep the bike and upgrade the parts as you need to, since you got it for a good deal. As long as it fits you well. Oh, and don't get a fork with more than 80mm travel, the bike was designed for something around 60mm travel, if it's suspension corrected at all (should be, since it was a 'modern' frame for it's time)

get out and ride!
S



AUJWE said:


> Thanks for the information and the correction on the parts. I actually only paid $75 for the bike 4 years ago. I don't have a need for a commuter and won't any time in the future. I don't live anywhere where I can ride a bike to where I go to school, work, or anything like that. When I graduate I still won't have a need for a commuter bike. The cheap part of me says keep it but the part of me wanting a new bike says sell it.
> 
> How much of a hassle is it to ship a bike?


----------



## kingkahuna (May 25, 2004)

logbiter said:


> You'll need to take the wheels, pedals & handbar off and flip the stem around to fit it into a box... depending on the box, you should be able to sandwhich the frame between the wheels... again with lots of protection, especially since carbon fiber doesn't take to scratching well, one serious gouge could be compromise the frame integrity.


just a quick modification to that .

the rear wheel stays on. shift the der. to the 1st gear. put h-bar on one side, and the front wheel on the other. get a small box and put all the parts you take off into it(and put it in with the bike) usually, turning the forks around backwards gives a bit more room in the length of the box as well.


----------



## AUJWE (Jun 15, 2004)

kingkahuna said:


> just a quick modification to that .
> 
> the rear wheel stays on. shift the der. to the 1st gear. put h-bar on one side, and the front wheel on the other. get a small box and put all the parts you take off into it(and put it in with the bike) usually, turning the forks around backwards gives a bit more room in the length of the box as well.


Thanks for the information. You've helped a lot. Unfortunately I don't have any great bike shops in the town that I live in. Although, they may be able to help me with shipping at least. I'm still leaning toward putting it on eBay and seeing what I can get for it. I need to get some shipping details in concrete so I will know what will be fair to the eBay crowd.
Thanks again.

Joey


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

AUJWE said:


> Thanks for the information. You've helped a lot. Unfortunately I don't have any great bike shops in the town that I live in. Although, they may be able to help me with shipping at least. I'm still leaning toward putting it on eBay and seeing what I can get for it. I need to get some shipping details in concrete so I will know what will be fair to the eBay crowd.
> Thanks again.
> 
> Joey


$40
I will say that shipping complete bikes is a royal pain. You need to get a huge bike box and lots of bubble wrap and packing tape. If you don't get a free box from a bike shop, new bike boxes from the shipping store can cost up to $30 by themselves (at least that's about what they charge at the place I get my packing materials).
That being said, figure you have a huge oversize box that's going to weigh over 30 pounds. If you have to ship that across the country (or worse yet, out of the country), you can be sure that shipping will be costly. I think it can be done for around $40 bucks give or take.
And with the way shipping companies are, insure and track it.
With eBay though, the buyer usually picks up the shipping costs., which is nice.


----------



## AUJWE (Jun 15, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> $40
> I will say that shipping complete bikes is a royal pain. You need to get a huge bike box and lots of bubble wrap and packing tape. If you don't get a free box from a bike shop, new bike boxes from the shipping store can cost up to $30 by themselves (at least that's about what they charge at the place I get my packing materials).
> That being said, figure you have a huge oversize box that's going to weigh over 30 pounds. If you have to ship that across the country (or worse yet, out of the country), you can be sure that shipping will be costly. I think it can be done for around $40 bucks give or take.
> And with the way shipping companies are, insure and track it.
> With eBay though, the buyer usually picks up the shipping costs., which is nice.


Thanks for the help. I am going to call a LBS when I get home and see what they say about shipping help. Maybe they offer a service of breaking it down and shipping it, etc. I know there are bike shops in Mobile that do so. But, I don't know about here where I go to school.

I just want to get a concrete price and options about shipping before I put it on eBay. I know that the buyer picks up shipping but I don't want to overcharge anyone or do anything unfair.

Joey


----------



## AUJWE (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the help. I will put my bike on eBay sometime next week. I just talked to my LBS and they told me $12 for them to box it up + the UPS shipping costs. They ship it out the next day after it's boxed. He told me that he had shipped one to Wisconsin today(from AL FYI) for $37. Doesn't sound too bad. I trust them to pack it up and ship it a lot better than myself.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

AUJWE said:


> Thanks everyone for the help. I will put my bike on eBay sometime next week. I just talked to my LBS and they told me $12 for them to box it up + the UPS shipping costs. They ship it out the next day after it's boxed. He told me that he had shipped one to Wisconsin today(from AL FYI) for $37. Doesn't sound too bad. I trust them to pack it up and ship it a lot better than myself.


Hi,

I collect carbon bikes and might be interested in purchasing if your willing to let go for a reasonable fee. Please contact me at the email below.

-mtnwing
www.carbonbicycles.com
carbonbikes(at)mountainbikes(dot)net


----------



## AUJWE (Jun 15, 2004)

mtnwing said:


> Hi,
> 
> I collect carbon bikes and might be interested in purchasing if your willing to let go for a reasonable fee. Please contact me at the email below.
> 
> ...


E-mail sent.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

mtnwing said:


> Hi,
> 
> I collect carbon bikes and might be interested in purchasing if your willing to let go for a reasonable fee. Please contact me at the email below.
> 
> ...


you've noticed all the NOS Mongoose IBOC Team Carbon frames on ebay right now right?


----------

